# Grafik gesucht



## Sascha1976 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche eine animierte Grafik mit dem Text Online, so wie diese:







Das ganze sollte auch animiert sein und mit einem Transparenten hintergrund.

Hat vieleicht jemand von euch sowas auf der Festplatte liegen ?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zirag (17. Januar 2005)

Lässt sich doch leicht selber realisieren 

wenn du PS zur Hand hast ist das gar nicht so schwer 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Sascha1976 (18. Januar 2005)

zirag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lässt sich doch leicht selber realisieren
> 
> wenn du PS zur Hand hast ist das gar nicht so schwer
> 
> ...


PS habe ich zur Hand, habe es auch schon Probiert, aber leider keinen erfolg gehabt.

Des wegen habe ich auch hier gepostet.

Würdest du mir erklären wie ich es genau hinbekomme ?

Leider bin ich im Gebiet Grafik nicht so gut wie in PHP   

Gruß
Sascha


----------

